#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Vientiane

## CB79

Going to be in Vientiane over the next few days and it will be the missus' birthday whilst we're there so can anyone recommend a decent hotel and somewhere good to eat that will earn me a few brownie points?

Ta

----------


## dantilley

Khop Jai Deur (Think that's how it's spelt: it means "Thank You Very Much" in Lao) is one of the more popular restaurants in town and serves some good Lao and International food. Can get quite lively, and they often have a live band playing, so maybe not ideal for a quiet, romantic meal; but for some decent grub, draught BeerLao and a fun atmosphere it's a good option. Can't remember the exact adress, but it's downtown on one of the main roads not far from the riverfront. Any tuk-tuk driver will know it anyway.

----------

